
IBM Wins $83M from Groupon in E-Commerce Patent Fight - geetfun
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-07-27/ibm-wins-83-million-from-groupon-in-e-commerce-patents-case
======
albertwang
2016 article with more details: [https://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2016/03/ibm-sues-groupon...](https://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2016/03/ibm-sues-groupon-saying-it-infringes-patents-related-
to-1990s-prodigy-service/)

It links to the original lawsuit ([https://arstechnica.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/IBM.Group...](https://arstechnica.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/IBM.Groupon.Patent.Complaint.pdf)) as well as the 4
patents: 5,796,967, 7,072,849, 5,961,601, and 7,631,346

------
geetfun
Just purely out of curiosity when reading this. It seems like a lot of
companies license these specific patents (eg. Twitter, Alphabet) as mentioned
in the article. Does anyone know what patents they were referring to?

